# Horse Riding



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

I went for an outing to our local horse stables riding school just to get to know what horses are like and their natures.

I was given the Black Pedigreed Race Horse who was rescued from an abusive owner and he was huge yet had a gentle, loving and caring heart (He is 7 years old). First thing they asked me to do was brush his coat until all the dust was out and his tail. Then they asked my to clean all the horse-shoes. Always had a fear of them kicking, but this horse was trained to not kick so felt safe around him and not scared anymore of horses.

Since I did so well with the cleaning they allowed me to walk the horse around an obstacle course and he followed me without hesitating around the course (Cant even get my dog to do that).

I road the horse around by myself with person their with safety lead and all went well even without using reins sometimes from their request to check my balance.

Did not know horses were so obedient and tame and their nose felt like a marshmellow. I was expecting them to be crazy animals.

They asked me if I want to join their club so I did. Going to try for twice a month to go work with the horses, cause it is therapeutic.

Oh my horses name was Sherlock (Phoenix) 

Edit: Going to try Shetland Ponies Riding School to see what they are like.

Like this shetland









Sherlock was like this horse (Will try upload pictures of him later)


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

:biggrin: So glad that you had a lovely time, and conquered your fear of horses too! I love your description "noses are like marshmellows"! I have an ex race horse too, they are very beautiful & have lovely big expressive eyes :001_wub:
Make sure you take lots of pics next time you go


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

sarelis said:


> :biggrin: So glad that you had a lovely time, and conquered your fear of horses too! I love your description "noses are like marshmellows"! I have an ex race horse too, they are very beautiful & have lovely big expressive eyes :001_wub:
> Make sure you take lots of pics next time you go


I sure will take lots of pictures just got to find where my camera is, cant find it.


----------



## cloverfan (May 4, 2011)

So glad you had a good time x


----------



## jallytony (Oct 24, 2011)

it is a good news that you had a good time:biggrin:


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

I love Sals little 'marshmallow' nose.. love kissing it lol


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

So plaesed that you have changed your mind about ex racehorses..... although they do take a lot of re-training in experienced hands. Many an ex race horse can be seen in a show ring competing or just as a happy hacker 
As for Shetlands I have a mini and I adore their personalities they really are like a mini horse! such strong mind things for such little ponies 

Basic Horse Care


----------



## ticosak (Jan 4, 2012)

:thumbup1:


----------

